# 2015 GON Sports Forum League (Athlon Sports College Football Contest)



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello Bros,

just wanted to let y'all know that I have created a league for the College Football Experts Club Pick'em Contest for the 2015 season, and it's ready for you to join, if interested. I've been doing this for about 3 or 4 years and several of you have joined me. The contest held here on the GON forum every year is awesome too and I am not trying to compete against that, not at all, just providing you another place for you to make picks against thousands of others to see how you stack up. You can do both contests if you wish.

Our own MadSnooker finished on top in our league last year and I think 11th overall! I call it pure Yankee luck, to be honest. I mean, a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile. 

Anyway, this contest isn't like the one last year where you had to answer some stupid questions unrelated to football. You'll simply make 20 picks each week and on the 20th pick you guess the score.

The image below isn't showing all 20 games you'll pick for the first week. I didn't want to post too big of an image so I cut it in half.







If y'all want to join me again this year, please register by clicking below and make your picks before Sept. 3 when the contest begins. Once registered, just join our league 2015 GON Sports Forum League. All of you are welcome to join me, and you may also invite your friends. Hope to see y'all around. 

Y'all have fun and good luck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2015)

done


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2015)

Awesome! Hope you do much better than last year! You flat out embarrassed yoself last year!  

Just kidding, bro. Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2015)

Count me in.


Thanks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Count me in.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sweet!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Count me in.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>



Yep, that's one more that will finish ahead of you.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 26, 2015)

Dunn and done. First time doing any pickem's league


----------



## erniesp (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Dunn and done. First time doing any pickem's league





erniesp said:


> I'm in.



Glad to have y'all! 

Best of luck and have fun.


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 26, 2015)

Im in.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 26, 2015)

Picks are in


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll play! Thanks!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 27, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Our own MadSnooker finished on top in our league last year and I think 11th overall! I call it pure Yankee luck, to be honest. I mean, a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile.



Actually, I finished 4th but who's keeping track?

After the first week I believe I was like 650th. Slow and steady climb after that. Maybe I can start off better this year.


----------



## MadMallard (Aug 27, 2015)

Signed up and ready to go.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2015)

Glad you all joined us! 

Sorry, Snook. I thought it was 11th. Heck, just to finish in the top 100 would have been awesome. There are hundreds of thousands of folks competing in this thing, I'd say you did pretty dang good. 

Have fun and best of luck to all! 

Don't forget to make those picks!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2015)

Joined


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Joined



where you been buck. bout time for us to raid vol
nation again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Joined



Welcome back, Buck Roar!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> where you been buck. bout time for us to raid vol
> nation again.



Been here the whole time just not posting a lot.  Waiting on vol nation to accept a few account.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 30, 2015)

Glad they're not doing the dumb question thing again this year or I was out.  I'm happy with the new format though.


----------



## mrowland96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Done!!!
Anyone else as PUMPED as I am this time of year !


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Glad they're not doing the dumb question thing again this year or I was out.  I'm happy with the new format though.



Last years contest was held by Averrit. I didn't like it either, and I only used them last year because I thought Athlon Sports wasn't going to have the contest last year. They did, but waited till the last minute to open it. Same thing with them waiting till the last minute again this year, but I was willing to wait. I've used Athlon Sports every year except for last. Athlon Sports is the way to go. I love how they have everything laid out for us. It's a great contest!



mrowland96 said:


> Done!!!
> Anyone else as PUMPED as I am this time of year !



Not really. I prefer to read books and put puzzles together this time of year, or pass the time by coloring in one of my many coloring books. 

You dang skimpy I'm pumped! 

Also, our league has grown to 44 contestants! I think we had 34 last year.



I see a lot of familiar names again this year, but there are certainly many that I do not recognize. For those of you who are members here on GON and are in the contest, what is the name you're going by? Just trying to figure out who all here is playing with us.

So far, here is the listing of players in our league. 




Yes, I see Yankee Redneck twice. It's just the way I captured the screen shot.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2015)

We're now at 50 in our league! Currently, our league is the biggest league available. That's awesome!

Just a friendly reminder, if anyone else was wanting to joining us that hasn't done so yet, please do so before Thursday (Sept. 3). The contest begins on the 3rd, so you need to hurry it up and join our league and make your picks.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## zachdawg (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm in.  Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2015)

zachdawg said:


> I'm in.  Go Dawgs



Glad you joined us. 

We're now at 55 in our league!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 2, 2015)

I joined. Same name as here. Looking forward to a fun year. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 2, 2015)

Sounds like fun. I wouldn't log in enough to stay caught up but I wish y'all luck.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Sounds like fun. I wouldn't log in enough to stay caught up but I wish y'all luck.



You'll get email reminders to do your picks. So there's no excuse not to join us. I'll be locking it down before kickoff tonight and won't be accepting any more in the league, so hurry it up, dude!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2015)

how many we got signed up now and happy birthday again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2015)

Wowzy! 61 as of right now!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Wowzy! 61 as of right now!
> 
> View attachment 848586



that must be the biggest league on there. awesome.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that must be the biggest league on there. awesome.



It is.

I see a lot who played with us in the past, but there are many names I do not recognize. Wonder how many members that were banned from here have joined us? I'm sure that Yelling Rebel dude misses us all dearly! 

I have now locked our league. No more will be allowed to enter now that the season has started.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2015)

Well... I signed up through the link provided thinking I was signing up for league and all I did was sign up for the website. Oh well, looks like I'll be winning my league.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2015)

I was sure I seen everybody's name on the list when I did it. I don't know what happened?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2015)

rip,

once you have registered you were to join our league. However, I had our league locked since the season was underway. I'll happily unlock it so you can join us. Would love to have you. You'll simply be behind a weeks worth of picks, unless you made them last week.

Just come on and join us when ever you can, bud. Let me know when you're in.


I went 16-4 the first week.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2015)

Just a friendly reminder for you to...GO MAKE YOUR PICKS for this week! 

Don't want to be hearing any of you crying about forgetting to do your picks.


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2015)

Or you could make your picks and forget to join the league.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 18, 2015)

Alright, here's your weekly reminder to make your picks for this week! 

I went 18-2 last week and going for 20-0 this week!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Alright, here's your weekly reminder to make your picks for this week!
> 
> I went 18-2 last week and going for 20-0 this week!



19-1 last week after a horrendous 1st week.




I'm looking to distance myself from the pack this week.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 19-1 last week after a horrendous 1st week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Noles going to beat BC tonight? You skeered?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2015)

Another friendly reminder for y'all to make your picks for this week.

I went 12-8 last week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Another friendly reminder for y'all to make your picks for this week.
> 
> I went 12-8 last week.



Yeah last week was bad. 13-7, I really distanced myself from the pack.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2015)

Go make your picks for this weekend! 

I went 15-5 last week. 

Here's the current top 25 players (out of 73 total) in our league for this week. Yours truly is sitting in the 20th spot.




My overall record is currently at 61-19




Don't get too comfortable at the top, Amoo! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey I'm 25th. Only 4 wins outta first. Not bad at all. How do I get to that page on the sight. Haven't been able to find it


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 2, 2015)

So for some reason that 1st week one of my picks didn't take. It was a easy gimme pick too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey I'm 25th. Only 4 wins outta first. Not bad at all. How do I get to that page on the sight. Haven't been able to find it



mguthrie, To view overall standings: 

1. Click LEAGUES then LEAGUES OVERVIEW 

2. Now click on 2015 GON Sports Forum League under My League Rankings 

3. Now at top where it shows you the weeks, click at the end on Overall



Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> So for some reason that 1st week one of my picks didn't take. It was a easy gimme pick too.



I've never had an issue, but apparently you can miss a pick if you're not paying close attention. I think most are forgetting to pick the scores on the last pick. It's a good idea to always double check your picks before submitting.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2015)

Your weekly reminder to make your picks for Saturday.

I had another miserable week last week. My Dawgs got hammered and I went 10-10.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2015)

I almost forgot to do my picks for this week, so...

This is your weekly reminder to make your picks for Saturday.

Also, I did much better last week going 17-3. Tough games to pick this week.


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2015)

If it wasn't for the emails I would forget. It's easy to forget the way the Dawgs are playing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 11, 2015)

It been fun, guys/gals! The contest is now over and I've only now had the time to update this thread. As usual, there are no picks for the bowl games. Had a heck of a lot more players join us this year than in the past. Just wanted to post the final standings of our league to put the finishing touch on the thread.

2015 GON SPORTS FORUM LEAGUE Overall Standings







We'll certainly do it again next year. If ya'll want to simply keep the contest between the members of this site, we can do that. If you like how it is by competing against everyone else, I can leave it as is. If ya'll want change, just let me know.

Again, it's been fun! Look forward to seeing you all again next year.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 15, 2015)

I enjoyed playing. Thanks for setting it up!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2015)

Just now seen this. 
Not much on sports looks fun though


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 15, 2015)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I enjoyed playing. Thanks for setting it up!



You bet. Look forward to playing again with everyone next year. Hopefully we can get some more to join us who haven't done so yet.



kmckinnie said:


> Just now seen this.
> Not much on sports looks fun though



We'll do it again next year and you're certainly welcome to join us. Would love to have ya, kmckinnie. It's fun to play.


----------

